# Briggs and Stratton charging circuit question



## edkedk (Nov 5, 2009)

I checked the output of my Ford YT16H, Briggs and Stratton 16 hp regulator and I have no dc voltage. According to the engine manuals the output is capable of 16 amps. I assume that the 2 wires into the regulator are ac from the alternator and the 1 wire coming out is the battery charging 12volts with respect to ground. Anyone have any ideas on how to statically check the regulator and/or alternator status?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

edkedk said:


> I checked the output of my Ford YT16H, Briggs and Stratton 16 hp regulator and I have no dc voltage. According to the engine manuals the output is capable of 16 amps. I assume that the 2 wires into the regulator are ac from the alternator and the 1 wire coming out is the battery charging 12volts with respect to ground. Anyone have any ideas on how to statically check the regulator and/or alternator status?


Can you post the model type and code number of your engine?

I am guessing that you probably have an opposed twin cylinder engine, this is a link to the manual. Even if it's the wrong engine, the section 7 on alternators should pretty much cover the system your engine has as far as testing procedures are concerned. Best of luck...

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Bri...er L-Head repair manual BRIGGS & STRATTON.pdf


----------



## edkedk (Nov 5, 2009)

The engine is a B&S 16hp 2 cylinder #402707-1213-01. From the parts manual I have gotten the part number, original #394890, replaced by #797375. What I need is "What's Inside the Black Box".


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The manual I posted a link to covers your engine. Whats inside the black box, a bridge rectifier most likely. 

You can find them on ebay for around $35.00


----------

